# [H] Eldar Howling Banshees & Fire Dragons, £££ [W] Eldar Rangers [UK]



## GoldenFox86 (Jan 13, 2012)

I recently bought the big Eldar army box and I am looking to trade a few things. I have a brand new box of Howling banshees (5 + 1 Exarch, all metal) and a brand new box of Fire Dragons (5 + 1 Exarch, all metal) that I am looking to trade for some Rangers. Finecast or metal, it doesn't really matter to me either way. I am also looking for a Seer Council if anyone has one.


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

I got some rangers sprayed white


----------

